# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Si thuhet ne Shqip ... ?

## chino

Sigurisht keni verejtur se disa nga bashkebiseduesit, p.sh. une, kur u mungon fjala perkatese shqipe ne vend te saj e vejne nje te huaj. Per te rralluar kete fenomen hapa kete teme, ku mund te keshillojme njeri-tjetrin se si duhet te thuhet ne Shqip nje fjale apo ne shprehje, te cilen e njohim vetem ne ndonje gjuhe te huaj. Mundesisht te mos perdoren te gjitha gjuhet e Botes, por ne rend te pare ato gjuhe te cilat marrin rol te konsiderueshem per "barbarizimin" e Shqipes, p.sh. Turqishtja, Italishtja, Anglishtja, Gjermanishtja.

Shembull:

Cila eshte fjala adekuate shqipe per fjalen angleze:

*justification* (kategoria gramatikore: emer)?

----------


## alibaba

*Justifikim*, ose shumë më shqip *Arsyetim*.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Cila eshte fjala *adekuate* shqipe per fjalen angleze:


-të përshtatshme

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EDLIN

Forum - * Si thuhet ne Shqip ... ?*

----------


## alibaba

Forum - Kuvend, Log, Mbledhje etj

----------


## EDLIN

Muhabet, Bisede , Dialog....  - Cila do te ishte fjala me e pershtatçme ne shqip per keto fjale ?

----------


## BaBa

*bllok....*

----------


## strange

Forum  = Sofer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## chino

> *Justifikim*, ose shumë më shqip *Arsyetim*.


Jo, _justifikim_ e di edhe une, por _arsyetim_ me duket me mire. Edhe pse ne te vertete me "justification" mendova me teper te pershkruaj ate fjale e cila perdoret ne jurisprudence per te emertuar nje shkak, i cili shpien tek pafajshmeria. P.sh. une e vras dikend, per shkak se vrasja eshte menyra e vetme per te mbrojtur jeten time, sepse i vrari me kanos jeten. Pra ne kete rast kanosja me vdekje eshte "justification" (ose sic e mora vesh rishtasi me mire te thuhet ne Anglisht: "*compurgation*" ose per ata qe flasin Gjermanishten: "Rechtfertigungsgrund"), dhe "cumpurgation" eshte "arsye" per pafajshmerine time (edhe pse kam kryer nje delikt).

Shpresoj nuk e perziva shume..  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## BaBa

> Forum  = Sofer



_le nam.


a ke  icik iden se ca o sofra?! loool_

----------


## chino

> -të përshtatshme


hahahahahahaaaa

une thash:




> Sigurisht keni verejtur se disa nga bashkebiseduesit, p.sh. une, ...


S´je teresisht gabim.
Edhe pse ndoshta mund te thuhet se ka fjale te huaja, te cilat, nese menjanohen nga Shqipja, do te kishim nje varferim te Shqipes. _Adekuat_ edhe pse fjale me origjine latine, perdoret edhe ne disa gjuhe tjera si fjale e huazuar por qe tani ka arritur nje kuptim semantik te pavarur nga cdo fjale tjeter. Pra eshte bere e pazevendesueshme. Mendoj se ka dallim ne mes te _pershtatshme_ dhe _adekuat_, por s´e di. Me perpara e kisha zevendesuar me e _barazueshme_, sepse _adaequatus_ latinisht do te thote _e bere njejte_ apo _e bere baraz_.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Mendoj se ka dallim ne mes te _pershtatshme_ dhe _adekuat_, por s´e di. Me perpara e kisha zevendesuar me e _barazueshme_, sepse _adaequatus_ latinisht do te thote _e bere njejte_ apo _e bere baraz_.


Meqë kemi të bëjmë me gjuhë, s'mund të _barazojmë_ dy fjalë si në matematikë, por mund t'i *përshtasim* kundrejt njëra tjetrës. Prandaj përshtasim shkon më shumë (sipas meje).  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strange

> Muhabet, Bisede , Dialog....  - Cila do te ishte fjala me e pershtatçme ne shqip per keto fjale ?




Se vërejta me herët. Ja ke bo si Sala:


Vet pyetje:



> Forum - * Si thuhet ne Shqip ... ?*


Vet Pergjigje:




> Muhabet, Bisede , Dialog....  - Cila do te ishte fjala me e pershtatçme ne shqip per keto fjale ?

----------


## kiniku

> Sigurisht keni verejtur se disa nga bashkebiseduesit, p.sh. une, kur u mungon fjala perkatese shqipe ne vend te saj e vejne nje te huaj. Per te rralluar kete fenomen hapa kete teme, ku mund te keshillojme njeri-tjetrin se si duhet te thuhet ne Shqip nje fjale apo ne shprehje, te cilen e njohim vetem ne ndonje gjuhe te huaj. Mundesisht te mos perdoren te gjitha gjuhet e Botes, por ne rend te pare ato gjuhe te cilat marrin rol te konsiderueshem per "barbarizimin" e Shqipes, p.sh. Turqishtja, Italishtja, Anglishtja, Gjermanishtja.
> 
> Shembull:
> 
> Cila eshte fjala adekuate shqipe per fjalen angleze:
> 
> *justification* (kategoria gramatikore: emer)?


Si thuhet RANSOM edhe BLACMAIL ne Shqip?

----------


## Baptist

> Si thuhet RANSOM edhe BLACMAIL ne Shqip?


ky eshte nje rast i mire per te vene ne pah nje fakt shtese ne lidhje me lartesine e kultures se paster shqiptare. 

dukuritet ne fjale, si dhe nocionet gjuhesore per to ne gjuhen shqipe -nuk ekzistojne!

"ransom" pas felliqjes se kultures sone me keto dukuri jonjrezore dhe te paligjshme ne qyteterimet e larta eshte barazuar me shprehjen e huazuar nga turqishtja: "harac", dhe as sot nuk ekziston nje fjale shqipe e dalur nga kultura e tradita jone etnike per nje fenomen te tille te shemtuar e te ardhur prej shoqerive te etnive e popujve te eger qe nuk njohin drejtesine si pjese te etnogjenezes dhe evoluimit kombtar te tyre.

"blackmail" eshte pothuaj analog i te pares -dhe as per kete nuk kemi nocion apo shprehje te zhvilluar shqipe nga tradita e qyteterimit tone etnik. Per kete poashtu perdoret shprehja e huaj "shantazh", te cilen per here te pare e kemi mesuar me hyrjen e komunizmit e qe vjen nga frengjishtja.

Me mungesen e ketyre nocioneve dhe fjaleve ne leksikun e gjuhes sone -ne shqiptaret -vetem mund te krenohemi. Se mbrapeshti te tilla barbare, nuk kane ekzistuar ne kulturen tone.

----------


## alibaba

> Jo, justifikim e di edhe une, por arsyetim me duket me mire. Edhe pse ne te vertete me "justification" mendova me teper te pershkruaj ate fjale e cila perdoret ne jurisprudence per te emertuar nje shkak, i cili shpien tek pafajshmeria. P.sh. une e vras dikend, per shkak se vrasja eshte menyra e vetme per te mbrojtur jeten time, sepse i vrari me kanos jeten. Pra ne kete rast kanosja me vdekje eshte "justification" (ose sic e mora vesh rishtasi me mire te thuhet ne Anglisht: "compurgation" ose per ata qe flasin Gjermanishten: "Rechtfertigungsgrund"), dhe "cumpurgation" eshte "arsye" per pafajshmerine time (edhe pse kam kryer nje delikt).


Kur është puna tek shprehjet juridike, vetëm blej Kanunet shqiptare (librat), dhe aty ke shprehje shqipe për jurisprudencën.

Në Kanun thuhet: *Me dhanë arsye*, e që përsëri vimë tek fjala *arsyetim*. Mund të ketë edhe shumë fjalë tjera të ngjashme.

----------


## Kanan

> ky eshte nje rast i mire per te vene ne pah nje fakt shtese ne lidhje me lartesine e kultures se paster shqiptare. 
> 
> dukuritet ne fjale, si dhe nocionet gjuhesore per to ne gjuhen shqipe -nuk ekzistojne!
> 
> "ransom" pas felliqjes se kultures sone me keto dukuri jonjrezore dhe te paligjshme ne qyteterimet e larta eshte barazuar me shprehjen e huazuar nga turqishtja: "harac", dhe as sot nuk ekziston nje fjale shqipe e dalur nga kultura e tradita jone etnike per nje fenomen te tille te shemtuar e te ardhur prej shoqerive te etnive e popujve te eger qe nuk njohin drejtesine si pjese te etnogjenezes dhe evoluimit kombtar te tyre.
> 
> "blackmail" eshte pothuaj analog i te pares -dhe as per kete nuk kemi nocion apo shprehje te zhvilluar shqipe nga tradita e qyteterimit tone etnik. Per kete poashtu perdoret shprehja e huaj "shantazh", te cilen per here te pare e kemi mesuar me hyrjen e komunizmit e qe vjen nga frengjishtja.
> 
> Me mungesen e ketyre nocioneve dhe fjaleve ne leksikun e gjuhes sone -ne shqiptaret -vetem mund te krenohemi. Se mbrapeshti te tilla barbare, nuk kane ekzistuar ne kulturen tone.


Vertete per tu admiruar kjo pergjigje, ne funksion te nxjerrjes ne pah te vlerave te paperseritshme te kombit shqiptar.
Pergezime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## micro-phobia

Si thuhet shqip fjala *Hall (Zorr)*?

----------


## J@mes

> Sigurisht keni verejtur se disa nga bashkebiseduesit, p.sh. une, kur u mungon fjala perkatese shqipe ne vend te saj e vejne nje te huaj. Per te rralluar kete fenomen hapa kete teme, ku mund te keshillojme njeri-tjetrin se si duhet te thuhet ne Shqip nje fjale apo ne shprehje, te cilen e njohim vetem ne ndonje gjuhe te huaj. Mundesisht te mos perdoren te gjitha gjuhet e Botes, por ne rend te pare ato gjuhe te cilat marrin rol te konsiderueshem per "barbarizimin" e Shqipes, p.sh. Turqishtja, Italishtja, Anglishtja, Gjermanishtja.
> 
> Shembull:
> 
> Cila eshte fjala adekuate shqipe per fjalen angleze:
> 
> *justification* (kategoria gramatikore: emer)?


*Justifikim* - deshmi apo veprim pa baza qe sherben per te perligjur diçka.
Ndryshe mund te perdorim - *shfajesim*

----------


## J@mes

> Si thuhet RANSOM edhe BLACMAIL ne Shqip?


Per Ransom mund te pershtatet fjala - *Shperblese*
Blackmail - mund te perdoret *shantazh*, siç e ka thene me siper edhe Baptist, ose mund te perdoret fjala - *kercenim*.

----------

